# [QT-3] compile failed (résolu) {reinstall complète}

## MADevil

Bonjour , 

Depuis une petite semaine , j'ai un soucis que je n'arrive pas à résoudre.

Ma session KDE n'arrivais plus à se lancer , donc j'ai chercher à savoir pourquoi.

apparement kdelibs se serait effacé tout seul ou un troll dans le genre , car les packages se servant de kdelibs stopent au configure par manque de kdelibs. (package kdelibs installé pour portage)

en regardant le log dek kdelibs(qui plante à la compile) j'ai remarqué que le plantage etait dû à une lib de qt-3 , donc j'ai essayer de recompiler qt-3 et ça ne veut plus.

vu qu'avant que cela n'arrive j'ai eu une session avec 3 jours d'uptime , avec quelques mises à jour , j'ai recompilé mon noyo en changeant une vieile option qui n'à aucun rapport.

Et pour arranger le tout , avant de rebooter j'ai decouper au dremel dans le boitier bien nettoyer et rajouter quelques ventilos.

La fin du log d'erreur :

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./dbconnectionsimpl.o dbconnectionsimpl.cpp

../interfaces/projectsettingsiface.h:53: attention : struct ProjectSettingsInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/languageinterface.h:55: attention : struct LanguageInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../../../include/qsqldatabase.h:63: attention : class QSqlDriverCreatorBase has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -c -pipe -fno-exceptions -fPIC -Wall -W -O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -D_REENTRANT  -DDESIGNER -DQT_INTERNAL_XML -DQT_INTERNAL_WORKSPACE -DQT_INTERNAL_ICONVIEW -DQT_INTERNAL_TABLE -DQT_TABLET_SUPPORT -DQT_NO_DEBUG -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -DQT_SHARED -I/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/mkspecs/linux-g++ -I. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I../shared -I../uilib -I../../../include -I.moc/release-shared-mt/ -o ./tableeditorimpl.o tableeditorimpl.cpp

../interfaces/projectsettingsiface.h:53: attention : struct ProjectSettingsInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/languageinterface.h:55: attention : struct LanguageInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../../../include/qsqldatabase.h:63: attention : class QSqlDriverCreatorBase has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/actioninterface.h:50: attention : class ActionInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/editorinterface.h:57: attention : struct EditorInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/templatewizardiface.h:54: attention : class TemplateWizardInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/filterinterface.h:47: attention : struct ImportFilterInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/filterinterface.h:64: attention : struct ExportFilterInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/interpreterinterface.h:53: attention : struct InterpreterInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/preferenceinterface.h:53: attention : struct PreferenceInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/sourcetemplateiface.h:52: attention : struct SourceTemplateInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/bin/uic -L /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/plugins listboxeditor.ui -i listboxeditor.h -o listboxeditor.cpp

../interfaces/languageinterface.h:55: attention : struct LanguageInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../../../include/private/qwidgetinterface_p.h:74: attention : struct QWidgetFactoryInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/projectsettingsiface.h:53: attention : struct ProjectSettingsInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/actioninterface.h:50: attention : class ActionInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/editorinterface.h:57: attention : struct EditorInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/templatewizardiface.h:54: attention : class TemplateWizardInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/filterinterface.h:47: attention : struct ImportFilterInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/filterinterface.h:64: attention : struct ExportFilterInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/interpreterinterface.h:53: attention : struct InterpreterInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/preferenceinterface.h:53: attention : struct PreferenceInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

../interfaces/sourcetemplateiface.h:52: attention : struct SourceTemplateInterface has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor

/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/bin/uic -L /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/plugins editfunctions.ui -i editfunctions.h -o editfunctions.cpp

make[3]: *** [editfunctions.cpp] Erreur de segmentation

make[3]: *** Destruction du fichier « editfunctions.cpp »

make[3]: *** Attente des tâches non terminées....

make[3]: *** [listboxeditor.cpp] Erreur de segmentation

make[3]: *** Destruction du fichier « listboxeditor.cpp »

make[3]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer/designer »

make[2]: *** [sub-designer] Erreur 2

make[2]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools/designer »

make[1]: *** [sub-designer] Erreur 2

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/work/qt-x11-free-3.3.8/tools »

make: *** [sub-tools] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  qt-3.3.8-r2.ebuild, line 234:   Called die

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/qt-3.3.8-r2/temp/build.log'.

```

Donc jusque là j'ai retesté en remettant pareil qu'au debut les branchements et ventilos apres démontage , changement de pate thermique

J'ai testé avec memtest86 sans erreurs pendant 3 heures. (j'ai quand meme testé avec d'autres barettes de mémoires et un autre proc , pareil)

partition verifiée avec reiserfsck à partir d'un livecd.

Pour ecarter definitivement les raisons hardware j'ai testé sur une config jumelle (meme CM , meme proc , meme CG) , et exactement la meme erreur.

Comme dans les dernières mises à jour j'avais changé de version de freetype,xinit,dbus, j'ai essayer de les downgrader , et les qt-3 également (essayé les qt-3 de l'overlay xeffects et de l'arbre principal , même erreur) , en essayant une dizaine de combinaisons , pareil.

J'ai testé avec du FEATURES="-ccache" ; MAKEOPTS=-j1 ; env LC_ALL="C" , avec ou sans les uses 'sqlite' et 'qt-copy' , toujours pareil.

J'ai aussi essayer avec d'autres noyaux , même erreur.

J'ai bien sur essayer de repartir avec des 'emerge -e world' , pareil . 'emerge -evt =qt-3*' , pareil (en ayant effacer mon rep distfiles complet avant)

J'ai trouvé 2 logs qui ressemblent au mien au niveau des erreurs 'non-virtual destructor' , mais qui passent jusqu'au bout ici et ici. Donc les erreurs ne gènent pas apparement .

J'ai également trouvé ce topic ou la personne à un probleme de scribus qui bloque sur une commande qt-3 et il arrive au meme problème que moi , et à part demander à ce que toutes les applis soient en qt-4 , il y a pas de soluce pour le moment. là

Si quelqu'un avait une idée , ça fait plus d'un an que je suis sous gentoo , et j'en est connue des galères , mais alors là , ça dépasse tout ce que j'ai rencontré jusqu'ici. Donc si vous pouviez me faire part de vos suggestions svp , car de mon coté à part un coup de hache ou de batte , je vois plus trop quoi faire ! (j'ai plus de 15' sous la main à lancer pour me calmer)

PS: Si quelqu'un peut traduire ça proprement en anglais et le poster , je lui en serait tres reconnaissant , je risque de reprendre souvent les memes expressions en anglais si je le fait moi-même. Je pense que plus de personnes pourraient me répondre avec un topic anglais , mais je n'arriverais pas à en faire un avec autant de vocabulaire qu'en français  :Wink: 

PPS: pour une version anglaise je peut poster le log avec un LC_ALL="C" , ça fera plus international.

D'avance , Merci.

----------

## sno35

Bonsoir, suis aussi étonné.

Mais quelle version de gcc est utilisée ?

emerge --info

?

----------

## MADevil

emerge --info :

```
Portage 2.1.2.3 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2/vanilla, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.20-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.20-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm)

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.10

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 10 Apr 2007 15:20:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc2-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31-r5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 2.0.0_rc1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.23b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.20-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/.mirrors1/ftp.gentoo.org ftp://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8@UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8@UTF-8"

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/layman/xeffects-experimental /usr/local/layman/sunrise /usr/local/layman/halcy0n /usr/local/layman/hanno-xgl"

SYNC="rsync://140.105.134.102/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gstramer gstreamer gtk hal iconv imlib isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde ldap libg++ mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mono mp3 mpeg mplayer ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session slang spell spl sse ssl tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode v4l vorbis win32codecs x86 xine xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx radeon"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

n'hesitez pas à me demander plus de details sur mon systeme! à force de me creuser la tête pour chercher d'ou ça peut venir, je ne sais plus quoi mettre dans le topic pour aider à trouver une soluce.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## titoucha

As-tu essayé de recompiler en premier GCC car c'est lui qui fait l'erreur de segmentation.

----------

## JBen

personellemnt, pensant a une erreur propre au système je ferai avant de reflechir un 'emerge -e system', ce qui permet en meme temps de recompiler gcc comme l'a fait remarquer le membre precedent (titoucha il me semble).

Oula tu a toute l'architecture en ~x86... j'avais ca avant, mais il faut du temps pour s'en occuper, donc... (je reviens integralement en ~x86 apres mes concours, c'est promis)

Tout ce que je dit n'est pas soumis a exacitude, je suis un gnome user, donc... Mais bon voici pour moi la marche a suivre ensuite.

Alors KDE me semble a la version 3.5.6 en ~x86 (http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=kde). Et je pense que tu est en architecture monolithyque (ca s'ecrit comme ca???), ce qui ne me semble pas la bonne solution par rapport a Gentoo (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kde-split-ebuilds.xml). Donc apres 'emerge -e system', je preconise :

```
emerge -C kde //On fait le menage, on enleve juste un ebuild vide, mais bon...

emerge -DuN world //On se debrouille pour que le systeme soit coherent

emerge --depclean //On vire toutes les dependances non requises (c'est a dire les composants de kde)

revdep-rebuild //On repare les merdes qu'a pu faire le depclean si jamais il s'est emporté.

emerge -pvt kde-meta //On look un peu ce qu'il nous donne

emerge kde-meta //On se fait un café, puis 2... et on arrete car si on continue pendant toute la compilation, ca risque etre dangereux.
```

Avant d'executer cette procedure, attend qu'elle soit approuvé par un autre membre, car comme je l'ai deja dit je ne suis pas un kde user, mais en tout cas c'est ce que moi je ferais.

----------

## xaviermiller

un chtit memtest86+ ? [edit]j'ai vu que tu as lancé memtes86, mais était-ce la version "plus" ? j'ai eu de la mémoire défectueuse vue comme "ok" par memtest86, et  immédiatement  pointée du doigt par memtest86+[/edit]

pas d'overclocking ?

----------

## MADevil

Merci de vos propositions :

à titoucha & JBen : GCC déja recompilé plusieurs fois , avec le emerge -e system (fait avant le emerge -e world , c'etait sous-entendu) (je crois que Gcc se recompile quel que sois le emerge dès qu'on met -e)

à JBen : Je suis en kde-meta, désolé (sinon sympa ton code   :Smile:   )

à XavierMiller: Je crois bien que c'est memtest86+ , c'est celui du livecd-2006.1 . J'ai remis à frequence d'origine (ça fait mal de voir une frequence sous les 2 ghz mais c'est pas grâve), essayer avec 4 barettes differentes , en en mettant qu'une, deux ou trois. J'ai également essayer sur une config jumelle (meme CM , meme proc , plus de ram et sans overclocking) , j'ai meme essayer avec un autre proc (même si entre un barton 2500 debloqué et un barton 2600 mobility, il n'y à pas une différence flagrante) , et toujours pareil.

Merci pour votre aide , mais faudra trouver autre chose   :Wink:  .

Personellement , en ayant un peu marre de lutter , j'attend un eclair de genie qui pourrait me sortir de cette impasse .

Je sais pas pourquoi mais je parierai presque que dans 3-4 mois ça compilera nickel.  Seul truc chiant , c'est qt-3 , et si j'ai pas , j'ai plus rien en graphique (enfin bon il y a toujours xfce ou gnome , mais j'aime pas , je trouve ça trop leger graphiquement). Mais sous nux , on est pas obligé d'être en graphique (quoique j'aime bien mon cube)

----------

## xaviermiller

 *MADevil wrote:*   

> J'ai remis à frequence d'origine

 

et maintenant, GCC ne segfault plus ?

----------

## MADevil

ah mais ça fait depuis belle lurette que j'ai remis à frequence d'origine , vu le segfault , j'ai pensé tout de suite à un composant pc pas content ou un overclock trop sauvage , mais 2 configs completes qui plantent au meme endroit en restant d'origine excluent la possibilité de problème hardware (enfin pour moi) , et meme avec le memtest qui passe sans probleme plus de 4 heures , j'ai changer de barettes de mémoires et de cpu pour etre vraiment vraiment sur (et même de config complète pour etre super super sur )

PS: si quelqu'un à le phone d'un sorcier vaudoo , je suis preneur   :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *MADevil wrote:*   

> emerge --info :
> 
> ```
> Portage 2.1.2.3 (default-linux/x86/2006.1/desktop, gcc-4.1.2/vanilla, glibc-2.5-r1, 2.6.20-gentoo-r4 i686)
> ```
> ...

 

Le GCC vanilla n'est pas conseillé sous Gentoo, il est patché exprès pour fonctionner correctement avec Portage. La dernière fois que j'ai lu qqch à ce sujet, il était bien conseillé de ne jamais compiler de GCC vanilla, sous peine de tout casser.

D'ailleurs :

```
% quse -D vanilla

 global:vanilla: Do not add extra patches which change default behaviour; DO NOT USE THIS ON A GLOBAL SCALE as the severity of the meaning changes drastically
```

Donc tente déjà de compiler ton GCC sans le use vanilla, et retente QT.

----------

## JBen

 *MADevil wrote:*   

> je crois que Gcc se recompile quel que sois le emerge dès qu'on met -e

 

Un emerge -e world recomile TOUT tandis que l'emerge -e system recompile que le system.

Donc l'emerge -e system est inclu dans l'emerge -e world.

Sauf cas specifique il ne sert donc a rien de faire un emerge -e system avant de faire un emerge -e world.

----------

## MADevil

non mais pour le emerge -e system avant le -e world , c'est juste par reflexe , et comme tout est dans le ccache , je ne perd pas trop de temps non plus.

Tandis que pour gcc , je n'utilise pas le USE vanilla dessus

```
sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2  USE="fortran gtk nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -d -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla"
```

----------

## xaviermiller

essaie d'abord un 

```
emerge --deep --update --newuse world
```

 avant un emerge -e trucmachin  :Wink: 

----------

## JBen

Ou pour les feignasses : emerge -DuN world ...

Bon essayons d'etre constructif :

quand tu change de GCC il ne faut pas vider le ccache par hasard ? il me semble que si, mais ca reste a voir. En tout cas moi je le vide, mais bon...

----------

## xaviermiller

ccache, ça fait des plombes que je l'ai viré : trops d'effets secondaires négatifs...

----------

## MADevil

Vu que j'ai l'habitude de faire mes mises à jour avec un emerge -DuvaN world , ça devrait aller.

Je tente le vidage de ccache et je vais recompiler mon system avant de reessayer avec qt-3 (le tout à frequence d'origine)

Je l'ai deja recompilé hier à freq d'origine , mais avec le ccache. Avant de re-essayer qt-3 , mais tout pareil.

Et comme j'avais essayé de compiler qt-3 avec FEATURES="-ccache" , je pensait que ça generait pas. Mais mon ccache n'à pas été vidé depuis le debut, donc on va tenter ça.

Si ça ne marche pas je vais essayer de downgrader mon gcc et recommencer l'opération (vidage de ccache , -e system , puis qt-3), ça risque de prendre un petit moment (surtout sans overclocking). 

Espoir , quand tu nous tiens !

----------

## MADevil

Bon ,j'ai testé apres vidage ccache , refait un emerge -e system avec gcc 4.1.2 , ça passe toujours pas qt-3.

Downgrade gcc , re-vidage ccache, re-emerge -e system avec gcc-4.1.1-r3 , et ça veut toujours pas.

Le tout à fréquence d'origine.

----------

## VisualStation

 *MADevil wrote:*   

> Bon ,j'ai testé apres vidage ccache , refait un emerge -e system avec gcc 4.1.2 , ça passe toujours pas qt-3.
> 
> Downgrade gcc , re-vidage ccache, re-emerge -e system avec gcc-4.1.1-r3 , et ça veut toujours pas.
> 
> Le tout à fréquence d'origine.

 

essaye un peu avec -dbus et -cups pendant un moment chez moi c'était un peu plantogène !

----------

## MADevil

Je suis déja en -dbus et -cups , là je suis en train de tenter avec le Gcc-4.2.0_alpha hard masqué , on verra bien , sans recompiler le system deja , avec juste le gcc compilé je n'ai plus les erreurs de type "has virtual functions but non-virtual destructor"(ce qui n'empeche pas qt-3 de planter au meme endroit). Donc je repart sur un -e system pour tester.

Je commence à penser à sauvegarder tous mes fichiers de config et repartir sur un stage 3 , mais j'ai peur que ça me fasse la même.

----------

## JBen

GCC-4.2.0 alpha en hard mask ? t'a trouvé ca ou, parce que moi... http://packages.gentoo.org/search/?sstring=gcc bien non je ne le voit pas... [Edit: Ni dans sunrise]

----------

## MADevil

Overlay halcy0n apparement , je tente hein , j'en suis arrivé là désolé   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.2.0_alpha20060826  USE="fortran gtk multislot nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -gcj (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 0 kB [4]
> 
> Portage overlays:
> 
>  [4] /usr/local/layman/halcy0n

 

----------

## JBen

Ouais bon tenter une alpha pour un compilateur c'est respectable, mais il faut savoir ce que l'ont fait. (Bon d'accord apres mes concours, je le teste mais bon peut etre qu'elle sera en ~ sur l'arbre officiel...

Et il ne faut pas oublier que apres avoir changé de version (sauf mineure) de compilateur implique un emerge -e world (avec ccache vide...) Donc c'est a toi de voir...

----------

## MADevil

Ouais bha je suis plus à un emerge -e world pres maintenant.   :Laughing:  , mais deja tenter le qt-3 apres un emerge -e system pour voire , au pire un -avet =qt-3* pour recompiler toute la chaine jusqu'à qt-3 , et le world apres tant qu'on y es , faut bien qu'il s'occupe le cpu un peu.

----------

## JBen

ouais mais la probabilité qu'il n'y ait pas un problème sur la totalité avec une version alpha est de 1/(6.02*10^23) car il ne faut pas oublier que c'est une version alpha... C'est a dire toujours en cours de devellopement...

Et ta version alpha je la trouve pas tres recente...

Sur cet overlay, il y a du mieux : http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/toolchain/browser/sys-devel/gcc

Mais bon moi je dis ca, mais je ne conseille pas.

----------

## MADevil

Non mais là c'est vrai , ça me paraissait vieillot la date , donc on va repartir de base avec une sauvegarde de tous mes fichiers de configs , je vais recommencer à partir d'un stage 3 pour voire , si ça fait pareil ça viens de mes fichiers de configs et j'éliminerais au fur à mesure. Reste plus que ça je pense.

----------

## MADevil

J'ai recommencé une install à partir du stage3 juste en éclatant mon /. Avec les memes fichiers de config (meme pour le noyo) , et là ça passe. Bon faut pas chercher , ça fait un peu Windows comme symptomes quand même là je trouve   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## JBen

bizard... très zarb...

Enfin un petit (resolu) ne ferai pas de mal... (le comment et le pourquoi, on ne sait pas trop...)

----------

## MADevil

Ouais , enfin bon ça fait très , 'je reinstall windows' quand même là. On va pas chercher , j'ai pas essayer le export SED=sed , peut être que c'était un truc dans le genre . Enfin bon résolu apres 2 jours d'install gentoo à partir d'un stage 3 avec les memes fichiers de config tout partout. (ceci dit , il est vrai que j'ai gagné quelques gigas et que ça me parait plus rapide dans l'ensemble , pure hallucination ou alors une gentoo souffre au fur à mesure des années ?)

Le sujet c'est bon comme ça ou je vais me faire taper ?

----------

## Slashounet

Hum... ça a beau être marqué "résolu", je réponds aussi. J'ai ce même type d'erreur depuis peu, mais étant un peu pris, je ne me suis pas penché dessus avant ce soir.

Chez moi, ça plante aussi lors de la compilation de Qt, mais pas la même version (qt-4.2.3-r1). Je pense que je vais un peu chercher ce week-end.

Je croise les doigts pour ne pas avoir à me retaper une install complète.

/ounet

----------

## MADevil

Bha ça va en fait (enfin apres 10 -e world qui servent à rien) , tu récupère toutes tes configs (/etc et /home) et puis tu peux meme recuperer ton world (/var/lib/portage/world) et puis 20h de compile plus tard c'est tout beau. (enfin si t'as pas dans ton world des trucs marrants genre OOo). Apres comme c'est pas le meme qt , je peux pas dire si c'est la même erreur. Paste dont un log ou crée un autre topic si ton problème n'est pas résolu. Bonne chance   :Wink: 

----------

